# Pomps?



## jbs192 (Oct 2, 2007)

When do we expects the Poms to head back this way?


----------



## jack 'em (Oct 5, 2007)

soon I hope.....I was thinkin about goin surf fishin this weekend, but I'll prolly just 

end up flounder feeshin.


----------



## getbent (Oct 2, 2007)

Pompano rock!


----------



## Charlie2 (Oct 2, 2007)

The Pompano are starting to come back down the coast from Louisiana in some numbers.



They are fat and mean having lived in the marshes sucking up shrimp and stuff.



I 'cherry picked' 6 the other day which weighed 13 lbs of fish.



Expect some whoppers this season. 



Better get after them. A few more cool fronts and they'll be here, along with other kinds of fish. JMHO C2


----------

